# Islamic New year



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Is it tomorrow? Does anyone know if it is a public holiday?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, it is tomorrow. Schools and universities are closed.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

GM1 said:


> Yes, it is tomorrow. Schools and universities are closed.


Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

my friends school isn't closed but another friends clinics are all closed for the day


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> my friends school isn't closed but another friends clinics are all closed for the day


All Banks are closed tomorrow and Government offices. Our kids school is defo closed.

Mu business is treating it as a holiday, even tho I am going in for the morning


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, Happy New Year everyone!

My daughter is off and I was convinced that it was because of Thanksgiving. I guess we'll have another school day off later in November. Any excuse...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

just checked with my friend.. her school is open


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think she is at the British School Maadi... how bad am I , friends with her for years and not sure where she works lol


----------

